
Paul Allen's giant plane takes shape in the desert, but its market is unclear - Herodotus38
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/paul-allens-giant-plane-takes-shape-in-the-desert-but-its-market-is-unclear/
======
Herodotus38
For those interested in learning about the many parties involved in the launch
market this gives a pretty good general overview. I thought this article did a
good job of going over not only Paul Allen's foray, but also the other well
known (SpaceX, Blue Origin, ULA) and lesser known (Rocket Lab) start ups. It
also speaks a little about how the satellite market has changed in 5 years as
well.

As an aside I find it interesting that there is a definite trend of men who
have made their wealth in through computer science competing now in this area.

